# Öffnungen in Wänden zeichen



## Hansi.85 (19. Feb 2009)

Hallo,
ich arbeite gerade an einem Zeichenprogramm, mit dem Mann Wände und Stützen zeichnen kann. Soweit ist alles in Ordnung, aber nur würde ich gerne Öffnungen in die Wände einfügen, sozusagen für Fenster und Türen. Habe aber überhaupt keine Idee wie ich das machen könnte. Vllt habt ihr ja eine Idee.


----------



## Quaxli (19. Feb 2009)

An der Stelle keine Wand zeichnen?

Mal im Ernst: Was sollen wir mit den 2 hingeworfenen Brocken anfangen?
Wir wissen nicht wie es aussieht, mit welchen Mitteln Du arbeitest und wie Du an das Problem herangegangen bist. Du schreibst ja nicht mal ob 2D oder 3D.

Also: Beispielcode und vielleicht noch ein Screenshot hier posten, dann hat bestimmt auch jemand eine Idee.


----------



## Hansi.85 (19. Feb 2009)

Sorry,
ich arbeite mit Eclipse und zeichne mit Hilfe von Polygonen die Wände. Die Darstellung ist in 2D. Hier mal ein kleines Beispiel:

http://s11b.directupload.net/file/d/1710/565lfvqv_jpg.htm

Wie ihr seht kann ich rechtecke zeichnen. Jetzt würde ich gerne Fenster und Türen einfügen. Entweder mit Hilfe von Öffnungen oder wenn ihr eine bessere Idee habt, auch anders.

Danke


----------



## Steev (19. Feb 2009)

Hi,

ich verstehe zwar anhand der Darstellung nicht ganz, was genau das sein soll, aber du kannst beim Zeichnen zum Beispiel per clearRect einen Bereich den du vorher gezeichnet hast löschen, oder per setClip einen Bereich setzten, in dem du (ausschließlich) zeichnen willst.


----------

